# How Does Point Buy Work?



## Hawkson (Jul 25, 2006)

I have read in many threads about Point buys of 32 and 25 and the debate goes on and on.


What is the formula for a point buy system?

thanks


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2006)

All ability scores start at 8.

Spend a point to increase a score by 1.

Spend an extra point to increase a score by 1 above 14.

Spend another extra point to increase a score by 1 above 16.

-Hyp.


----------



## Whimsical (Jul 25, 2006)

The point buy method is described on pg. 169 of the 3.5 _Dungeon Masters Guide_. But it is not in the SRD.


----------



## werk (Jul 25, 2006)

DMG pg 169 - Ability Scores, 1. Standard Point Buy and 2. Non-Standard Point Buy.

Basically, you start at 8, then it costs whatever the current ability bonus is to increase the stat by 1, min 1.  To go from 8 to 9 costs 1 point, or to go from 17 to 18 costs 3.  You have an amount of points to spend however you see fit, usually 15 or higher.

I can attach an Excel sheet I use, of course, you need Excel to use it.
Type in point buy, type in stats, it'll do the rest.


----------



## Hawkson (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks for the info

i started creating my own excel sheet.  lets see how they match up


----------



## Question (Jul 25, 2006)

I always use this to calculate point buys : 

http://pathguy.com/cg35lite.htm


----------



## Malum (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm a victim of this all the time

my wife points and I go buy easy as pie.

Malum


----------



## Teydyn (Jul 26, 2006)

Malum said:
			
		

> my wife points and I go buy



Hell yeah


----------

